# What are your favorite strategies for when you're feeling creaky?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ice cold whiskey in a tumbler.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I had a horrible, mysterious inflammatory pain flare that lasted months, back two years ago. I took a LOT of ibuprofen. In addition though, I researched which vitamins and supplements were best for combating inflammation, and I religiously took all of these daily during that time:

Turmeric capsules
Flax oil capsules 
Vitamin D
Calcium
Magnesium
B complex

Did they help? I mean, the problem went away eventually, so who knows. But it didn’t hurt, either.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

tinyliny said:


> ice cold whiskey in a tumbler.


 Tiny , You and I would get along well! I have a whiskey on ice every evening and I sleep and rest well, no matter what bangs I have taken that day.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ksbowman said:


> Tiny , You and I would get along well! I have a whiskey on ice every evening and I sleep and rest well, no matter what bangs I have taken that day.


just out of curiosity, what kind? brand? I like Bullet Rye


----------



## Elessar (Dec 28, 2011)

Yoga.

I started "Yoga with Adriene" on YouTube years ago and have continued ever since. I've only ever completed the beginners video but it has made a lot of difference in living with my 65 year young body. At this point, I can't imagine my mornings without Adriene.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

tinyliny said:


> just out of curiosity, what kind? brand? I like Bullet Rye


 I like Bullet Rye also, very good rye. Most Ryes are a favorite. Any with a little bite. I also like sour mash too. Evan Williams and Ezra Brooks are very good too. My SIL is the head of the alcohol division at Midwest Grain and he brings me a lot of different whiskies to try. Many that I could not afford to drink. At family gatherings he sets up tasting bars. Gotta love it.


----------



## jast (May 23, 2021)

As weird as it is…running helps relieve pain in my sacral joint. I tried Yoga and it didn’t make things worse but running was an immediate improvement.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Running is my solution too @harri. I found Shaun T’s insanity and then Max:30 to help first, but running does the same thing.

I got bucked off a horse on my 30th birthday to mess up my back. It’s been a great solution hard found, but now I broke my foot and I can feel my back starting to complain pretty intently.

My oldest girl just messed hers up pretty bad getting bucked off during a team roping practice. We found out yesterday that she broke it. We’ll get more details on Friday when we take her back. For now it’s a brace. That did help her pain though, so that’s another good idea when you’re too young for @tinyliny ‘s solution.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Knave - you were running with a broken foot? Hardcore, girl! I hope your friend's back isn't too badly damaged....yikes. I can't imagine.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

livelovelaughride said:


> Knave - you were running with a broken foot? Hardcore, girl! I hope your friend's back isn't too badly damaged....yikes. I can't imagine.


Actually I was running before I broke my foot. Now I’m miserably waiting for it to get better!

It’s my daughter’s back, and I hope so too. Thank you!


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

My sister has used Absorbine horse liniment gel for years--says it works good on her sore muscles and joints. Also my bf said the horse gel worked better than anything else he tried for his restless leg syndrome and neuropathy pain. Some doctor's warn against using a horse product though so you could try the human version called Absorbine Jr. 









Menthol Pain Relief - Absorbine Jr.


Pain relief products by Absorbine Jr. help relieve arthritis, knee pain, sore muscles, back pain, joint pain, neck pain and more.




www.absorbinejr.com


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Paso, that is very interesting. My hubby has neuropathic pain from time to time. I guess you'd have to be careful where to apply it. Just on the lower back and down the back of his leg?


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

Actually he applied the gel to just his legs--whatever part of them was hurting--and said it really helped. Made it feel better and it lasted longer than any other product he tried.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Just don't touch your eyes after lol. I've used Cryogel which was pretty good. Today was the first day I have felt more "congruent" in my body, and had a really good lesson. I've been doing alot more stretching on my glute med, TFL, illiotibial band, and using the roller on my glute/low back...


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Yesterday morning, I screwed my hip up by rolling over in bed. In DEFINITELY UNRELATED news, I turn 40 in just over a month.

Yesterday my hip was randomly pinchy, and today it's a bit numb. Took an ibuprofen earlier, and I'm currently self-medicating with a night cap of hot apple cider with a good splash of spiced rum, some goat cheese, and a couple of shortbread cookies. Much better already!!


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

SteadyOn said:


> Yesterday morning, I screwed my hip up by rolling over in bed. In DEFINITELY UNRELATED news, I turn 40 in just over a month.
> 
> Yesterday my hip was randomly pinchy, and today it's a bit numb. Took an ibuprofen earlier, and I'm currently self-medicating with a night cap of hot apple cider with a good splash of spiced rum, some goat cheese, and a couple of shortbread cookies. Much better already!!


 Wait til you turn 70 and been thrown by a youngster. Then you'll have a whiskey on ice! LOL


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm not far behind you Ksbowman, 
There are times the weather changes and my hands hurt so bad, feels like someone parked a truck on them. I know what it's from, working on, fixing, building fences, most of my life. But, it had to be done, so I did it. Guess that's the price you pay for owning and living on a ranch. Course a life time with cattle, horses, etc. didn't help much either. I was expected to work outside like a man, do a man's job, and still take care of the house. I think I've earned my retirement in spades.
The best thing I have tried is a product from Hempworx, it's a cream called Relief. I can be having a miserable day, and put some of that on, and in just a bit, it's backed way off. Am I selling it? Nope. I just use it.
I have tried about everything out there, and most of it does very little. 
I have not tried whiskey in a glass with ice - yet. It may come to that.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I just power through whatever ails me, usually with a few ibuprofen gel caps. Then later I relax as @tinyliny does, a few adult bevvies. Sometimes my sciatica gets so bad if i overdo it, I drop to my knees. That means it is time for chiropractor and massage therapy. It's all good though, I still wake up on the right side of the bed.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I hate it when my leg starts to go numb or tingle. I've been hanging upside down in my yoga swing to help decompress the discs in my spine. And more stretching all round.
The good news is that my pains don't hit me when I ride. Unless I'm super tight in the hip flexors.
Kahlua over ice cream, for me!!


----------

